# Best time to buy a Motorhome?



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

When is the best time of the year to buy a motorhome? 
We bought ours in 2011 for £13k, didn't want to pay a lot in case it wasn't for us but to our delight we both enjoy it.

One of Karen's work colleagues has a strong desire to buy it so selling our present one won't be a problem, it has been totally re-upholstered, rear air suspension fitted, BBQ point and extra sockets fitted and everything works so should be a decent buy.
As he is a friend of Karen's I also would give a short guarantee but I am sure there would be no problems with it.

This got me thinking, I officially retired last October but I have had a year long project which I will finish at the end of January so will have more time on my hands as I will not take on any more,(I have been working for 50 years so enough is enough, time to relax) Karen has still got another 5 years to go before the state pension but it looks like our finances will enable her to retire earlier which will enable us to get out more.
I was thinking to buy another MH at the end of 2017 but I have convinced her that it would be good to start the season with something better so would it be better to sell and buy around March/April or wait till the end of the year?

It would not be new but would like to pay around £30-40k, rear lounge and less than 7mtrs so I can fit it on my shared drive but my current neighbors are OK with it.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I think there is a perception that the start of the season is the best time to sell and the end of the season is a good time for bargains. How much truth there is in this I don't know. 

My take on it is that, unlike cars, there is a much smaller variety of brands and within these brands there are fewer numbers of vans available at any one time.

I would be inclined to be driven by the research and experience that you have guiding you towards the layout, chassis base, etc that you desire. This will reduce the choice even more.

In the light of this I would be inclined to continuously monitor the market and buy when you find the model/year/price/condition you want. Obviously you may be dependant on selling your existing van privately to release capital, but I would much prefer to over pay by a margin to get the van that I wanted. Particularly if you intend to keep the new van for a good few years.

This is broadly the strategy we employed when changing our last van at a dealership. I reckon any overpayment that I may have made by purchasing or trading in during December last year will be minimal when divided by the 15 active years of motorhoming I hope lie ahead of us which will take me to 77 yoa.

The important thing is to feel content with whatever deal you make.

Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I would generally support Davy's opinion above.

I decided which marque and model I wanted and waited 2 years till one came along, but I was still working-ish. Fortunately it was a private sale and it had only done 16K miles. I bought in August but it was what I wanted so time of year was of no consequence, even though the seller had only bought it in May - maybe he made a profit - not my problem, as the price was right for me, and nearly 7yrs later still have, and am happy with, the same MH. Even with a 'fire sale' price I reckon the capital cost has been £1,350 per year, being pessimistic.

Rear lounge? There is another Member on here looking for one, but struggling - I think because the concept came from caravans years ago, plus garages are now on offer for most models. I personally cannot see much difference between his curent rear lounge and our forward lounge with a big windscreen and 4 side windows. Plus he has to make up his bed at night, instead of our fixed, and there is no garage. Sort of just hinting that you might want to re-think rear lounge - or maybe wait a long time to find the right one. 

Of course, as Davy said if you need the sale capital to buy a new MH the equations change, as does the timescale. Can you bear to be without a MH? Maybe not in summer, but maybe in winter? while you look around with cash in your pocket?

Geoff


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Davy/Geoff for your input, I am restricted with the length of MH that will fit on my drive as I have two cars to fit on the drive as well so that rules out the more palatial residences. 
Hence I am looking for a rear lounge (for the length I can accommodate rules out a fixed bed) preferably with twin beds so no climbing over each other in the middle of the night, at the moment I sleep up in the penthouse but I am getting too old for climbing up ladders especially after imbibing a bit too much :laugh:
I have spent a lot of time over the last few months online looking at layouts, amazing how few sites state the length necessitating further searching.
You are probably both right about the cost not being that important if you find a suitable one and the price is within what you are willing to pay.
I am not reliant on the capital from my existing MH and would pay cash for a new one so no faffing about signing up for finance, as we will not be out and about until early March it may be an advantage to sell the existing one before buying a new one.
Than again I don't buy on the spur of the moment but always spend a lot of time researching any purchase to get something as near as perfect for my needs and as this will probably be for the long term it could take some time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dealer prices don't really reflect a season to any great degree, they will ask as much as they can, less the £1k they will all drop on asking, private sales tend to be a little cheaper overall, and you can be a bit more cheeky with your offer, and maybe grab a bargain, okay if you can do your own hab check while looking at it.

Check Ebay, Gumtree, and Preloved too, avoid MotorhomeDepot if possible, they just stick their percentage on top of the sellers price.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Personally I would identify what I wanted; keep an eye on the market for when the MH I like appears; have flexibility in my timescale (in that I could bring it forward or buy it later if the right one came along or didnt, as the case might be); and buy it whenever suited me.

Given that you have worked for so long Im not sure waiting for some perceived benefit in terms of price saving is worth the opportunity cost of not having a MH for you to enjoy.

All IMHO of course :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An interesting thread Barry. Your requirements are similar to mine so will watch with interest. I see Captain Over (Geoff) is trying to convince you that you dont need a rear lounge. He is wrong again of course. There is twice the internal day time space in our van than in his or other Euro boxes.  Plus like you we need two sleeping areas on the lower level. You might find it easier than me in your search as I presume your not looking for a van with enough payload to take a scooter. That is our stumbling block.

I like you assumed there was a best time to buy and a best time to sell. My plan was to buy around now actually (that boat has probably sailed) and sell ours in the spring. Maybe the others are right and it makes little odds. Is £1K about the biggest discount you will get Kev at a dealer? Thats interesting. I presumed if I sold private I would get a good discount for a cash deal. Maybe its worth considering part ex then?

Good luck with the search Barry. Doesnt sound like you will have any bother selling your van and maybe getting your money back. I am not sure what I will get for mine, perhaps Kev may have an idea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> An interesting thread Barry. Your requirements are similar to mine so will watch with interest. I see Captain Over (Geoff) is trying to convince you that you dont need a rear lounge. He is wrong again of course. There is twice the internal day time space in our van than in his or other Euro boxes.  Plus like you we need two sleeping areas on the lower level. You might find it easier than me in your search as I presume your not looking for a van with enough payload to take a scooter. That is our stumbling block.
> 
> I like you assumed there was a best time to buy and a best time to sell. My plan was to buy around now actually (that boat has probably sailed) and sell ours in the spring. Maybe the others are right and it makes little odds. Is £1K about the biggest discount you will get Kev at a dealer? Thats interesting. I presumed if I sold private I would get a good discount for a cash deal. Maybe its worth considering part ex then?
> 
> Good luck with the search Barry. Doesnt sound like you will have any bother selling your van and maybe getting your money back. I am not sure what I will get for mine, perhaps Kev may have an idea.


You misread it Barfs, 1k would be a minimum only, then they have to pretend to talk to the boss, cash is king of course, but it's amazing how much further some will go when you head back to Tha car and see a sale dissappearing, moho buyers are few and far between unlike cars buyers, and you can always go back.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have a buyer already for your present van then I suggest you sell it. For one reason where would you put two. Dealers will give you a discount, but they also make a commission on finance as well, so cash is not always king, it depends on the amount of flexibility the dealer has on the price.

I hope we will be kept up to speed on your search..

cabb


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Personally I would identify what I wanted; keep an eye on the market for when the MH I like appears; have flexibility in my timescale (in that I could bring it forward or buy it later if the right one came along or didnt, as the case might be); and buy it whenever suited me.
> 
> Given that you have worked for so long Im not sure waiting for some perceived benefit in terms of price saving is worth the opportunity cost of not having a MH for you to enjoy.
> 
> ...


I am a tight wad Yorkshire man but if I can get what I want I will pay the price :grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You misread it Barfs, 1k would be a minimum only, then they have to pretend to talk to the boss, cash is king of course, but it's amazing how much further some will go when you head back to Tha car and see a sale dissappearing, moho buyers are few and far between unlike cars buyers, and you can always go back.


A year ago I wanted to replace the front door with a composite one with double glazing, invited a national supplier to quote his best price needless to say he wanted to phone his manager so threw him out.
Got a local supplier to fit a good one at a third of the price.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

cabby said:


> If you have a buyer already for your present van then I suggest you sell it. For one reason where would you put two. Dealers will give you a discount, but they also make a commission on finance as well, so cash is not always king, it depends on the amount of flexibility the dealer has on the price.
> 
> I hope we will be kept up to speed on your search..
> 
> cabb


A don't do finance, just lining somebody else's pocket, rather keep it in mine unless it is 0% interest rate, the buyer for mine has been pushing for a sale for 12 months now so think I have him hooked, also you are right I have to get rid of the existing to make room for the new.
Strangely enough our future buyer is of Indian decent, nice to see our commonwealth cousins are interested in our hobby.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> An interesting thread Barry. Your requirements are similar to mine so will watch with interest. I see Captain Over (Geoff) is trying to convince you that you dont need a rear lounge. He is wrong again of course. There is twice the internal day time space in our van than in his or other Euro boxes.  Plus like you we need two sleeping areas on the lower level. You might find it easier than me in your search as I presume your not looking for a van with enough payload to take a scooter. That is our stumbling block.
> 
> I like you assumed there was a best time to buy and a best time to sell. My plan was to buy around now actually (that boat has probably sailed) and sell ours in the spring. Maybe the others are right and it makes little odds. Is £1K about the biggest discount you will get Kev at a dealer? Thats interesting. I presumed if I sold private I would get a good discount for a cash deal. Maybe its worth considering part ex then?
> 
> Good luck with the search Barry. Doesnt sound like you will have any bother selling your van and maybe getting your money back. I am not sure what I will get for mine, perhaps Kev may have an idea.


Hi barryd, I do not have the requirement to carry a scooter but that may change, I would have to take a new test of course, haven't ridden one since we where on holiday in Naples in '83, took it out for a test drive and the rental company gave Karen a list of all the hospitals on the route we where to take, that inspires confidence.
Needless to say we survived even though a traffic officer asked me to stop whilst driving down a steep hill, couldn't remember whether it was rear or front brake or both first! luckily he jumped out of the way as I sped past him, shouted out Sorry English and he waved me on:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well if you do decide to fit a scooter in the future I can tell you from experience that your really limiting your choice of van with that layout. Its like looking for a needle in a haystack. You would probably be best looking for an Alko chassis with a short overhang and of course a decent payload. Ive been looking at the later Autotrails, Kontikis, Bessacar, Bailey and the new Swift Esprit 496 (luton version) all on Alkos but most with questionable payload apart from the new Esprit 496 but they are like hens teeth and both the Bailey and Esprit are probably too wide for my drive. After that your looking at tags and only the newer Arapaho and Kontiki tag are beefy enough but cost a fortune.

Kev. Is cash still king? I Thought most motor dealers preferred finance deals these days because they make money on that as well. If thats not the case then surely there must be a good time of year where dealers are prepared to knock a good bit of when trade is slow, like right now I Suspect.


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi 
I likewise will follow this with interest as we intend upgrading our Peugeot Boxer Compass Avantguarde 2007 25,000 miles rear lounge, in next couple of months as we are going travelling France Spain Portugal in April having sold our house and not found anywhere else yet, We bought ours privately and love the spacious rear lounge but for long term travelling feel we need a fixed rear bed. We think we got a snip of a deal but trade in time will tell.
Very difficult to find what suits without travelling all round the country, internet/autotrader,gumtree a great help. So wse intend going to Feb NEC show 2017. Anyone any experience of buyiny there?#
Finally Low-profile coachbuilt or A-class that is the question???
HELP
MIke


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If dealers are on an incentive to sell finance then it really can be worthwhile. We bought a new VW car just under two years ago and VW Finance was offering the dealers an incentive to get their customers to take the finance option. This incentive converted into an additional £3k discount for us on the purchase price and I repaid the full amount of the loan about 3 weeks later, the only penalty being a £60 admin charge. I'd checked out the terms of the finance deal first as I hadn't wanted to be locked in for 24 months so I knew I could do an early repayment for the admin fee. I'd also quizzed the dealer pretty hard about whether I could get any further discount (had already had £2k) without taking the finance option and he was adamant that it wasn't the dealership that was funding the additional £3k.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> If dealers are on an incentive to sell finance then it really can be worthwhile. We bought a new VW car just under two years ago and VW Finance was offering the dealers an incentive to get their customers to take the finance option. This incentive converted into an additional £3k discount for us on the purchase price and I repaid the full amount of the loan about 3 weeks later, the only penalty being a £60 admin charge. I'd checked out the terms of the finance deal first as I hadn't wanted to be locked in for 24 months so I knew I could do an early repayment for the admin fee. I'd also quizzed the dealer pretty hard about whether I could get any further discount (had already had £2k) without taking the finance option and he was adamant that it wasn't the dealership that was funding the additional £3k.


Peter

I like people who can outsmart the smartarses.>>>

Geoff


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well SWMBO has agreed that we should change the MH in March (mortgage finishes at the end of Feb so that should save £500 a month) as our existing one is always losing money and new ones are going up in price.
Been looking on the internet for several hours now and feeling punch drunk and still cannot find the ideal MH.
Decided to push up the buying price to £40k and still cannot find what I want but we have agreed that we want a rear lounge but not transverse, problem is that for the maximum length I can accommodate my choices are still low and only the likes of the Swift group seem to have anything near what I am looking for.
Oh well will have to drag her out to look at a few dealers, been looking at Webbs for a few months who look OK, also Dolphin in Southampton, my son lives nearby.
Does the distance from home really make a difference from where you buy one from, I have been looking on Autotrader up to 100 miles, any minor problems I would rather fix myself rather than waste time traveling.
As Peter says I would always look at finance if it would be beneficial to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We were firmly in the rear lounge camp until our self build sold quicker than expected, so grabbed the first sensibly priced van locally, it was a front lounge rear kitchen, next was front lounge rear bathroom with central kitchen had 2 like that now and we'd probably not go back to a rear lounge, so keep looking, but be prepared to be open minded on layout.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Been looking on the internet for several hours now and feeling punch drunk and still cannot find the ideal MH.
> Decided to push up the buying price to £40k and still cannot find what I want but we have agreed that we want a rear lounge but not transverse, problem is that for the maximum length I can accommodate my choices are still low and only the likes of the Swift group seem to have anything near what I am looking for.


I was going to say that I think you'll struggle to find a sub 7m van with rear settees you can use as two single beds.
But then I checked. Our Swift Bolero 630PR has a rear lounge that is big enough to use as two singles and it measures just over at 7.04m

Go up in size ...just get two shorter cars :wink2:

If you like the Bolero you should be able to get a 2014 plate for your £40K We love ours

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just spent an hour or so searching nationally for vans similar to what Barry (Matchlock) is looking for but preferably on an Alko and pretty much nothing that fits the bill for sale. 

There doesnt seem to be much about right now, maybe it is the time of year. Found a lovely Autotrail Tag Arapaho 2007 private sale at £34K but they are massive. Nearly 9 metres! Im not sure I could even reverse it out onto our road its that long. The search continues. Interesting about the finance trick Peter. Will watch out for that if its on offer


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

chilly said:


> I was going to say that I think you'll struggle to find a sub 7m van with rear settees you can use as two single beds.
> But then I checked. Our Swift Bolero 630PR has a rear lounge that is big enough to use as two singles and it measures just over at 7.04m
> 
> Go up in size ...just get two shorter cars :wink2:
> ...


I could just about manage 7.04m (23 feet) it would cover our kitchen window though and prevent me from seeing our neighbor topless whilst doing the washing up but hey ho, needs must:crying:
They do seem to be quite rare at the moment but will keep looking, as for the cars I only have a Mazda3 now and Karen a C1, don't want to go much smaller.:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> I could just about manage 7.04m (23 feet) it would cover our kitchen window though and prevent me from seeing our neighbor topless whilst doing the washing up but hey ho, needs must:crying:
> They do seem to be* quite rare at the moment* but will keep looking, as for the cars I only have a Mazda3 now and Karen a C1, *don't want to go much smaller.*:smile2:


Standby for stupid comments.......

Have you only got one topless neighbour? and how old is HE?

How small is Karen?

Don't worry, I *might *get better in 2017:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> I could just about manage 7.04m (23 feet) it would cover our kitchen window though and prevent me from seeing our neighbor topless whilst doing the washing up but hey ho, needs must:crying:


Are you sure it wouldn't be possible to line the van up so that the van's windows would be in line with your neighbour's kitchen window thus enabling you to spend many happy hours checking out the leisure and cab batteries, for example, whilst making sure that your neighbour was properly attired?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Are you sure it wouldn't be possible to line the van up so that the van's windows would be in line with your neighbour's kitchen window thus enabling you to spend many happy hours checking out the leisure and cab batteries, for example, whilst making sure that your neighbour was properly attired?


Even better just turn the dash cam round and stream it live via wifi to your TV. This would work (Probably). :???:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Best time? Serious answer.

About one hour before closing time. The salesman will want to do a deal before he knocks off for the day, especially if he hasn't had a sale that day or even better, for a few days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Even better just turn the dash cam round and stream it live via wifi to your TV. This would work (Probably). :???:


You need locking up for everyone's safety :nerd::nerd:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Wanted to get out of the house after Christmas so wandered up to Marquis at Northampton only to find it closed, no mention on their website.
Anyhow, what is the advantage of an Alko chassis compared to factory supplied


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Wanted to get out of the house after Christmas so wandered up to Marquis at Northampton only to find it closed, no mention on their website.
> Anyhow, what is the advantage of an Alko chassis compared to factory supplied


Length and lightness I think Barry, only had it on two vans but not looked into it at all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For me the Alko Chassis also has the advantage of a shorter overhang which I believe avoids the handling issues and loading issues some say a scooter and rack has with standard chassis motorhomes. It makes sense as the body of the motorhome is nearly a foot lower than standard chassis models and there is less of a leavering effect on the rear. The step on ours for example is recessed inside the door, no need for a step outside but I think this is rare. The lowered chassis also allows for double flooring and extra storage.

They dont rot either. Some more info here. https://www.pilote-motorhome.uk/choosing-the-right-chassis-for-your-motorhome/

Still not found any vans myself either. Ive given up (Again) for now.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My view is that the best time to buy is when you find a MH that ticks the boxes you want ticked at a price you are happy to pay. Simples!!!

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the Alko chassis gives converters flexibility. Barry mentions a shorter overhang but my van (with an Alko chassis) goes the other way. It's a tag axle (which I presume can't be done on a standard Fiat chassis) but it then extends beyond the rear wheels by a further 6 feet which I don't believe is possible on the standard chassis.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The 2 biggest vans we've had had Alko, and both had a very long over hang, spare seemed to be lower too, so agree it's for flexibility, and possibly a cost issue, as they can deliver 2 cab cowls in the same space as a single chassis cab (maybe 4) as they are bolted back to back in the factory, and the Alko chassis arrive stacked up.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Went over to Hitchen today to Venture Motorhomes, actually we where going to the garden center and the petshop to buy seed for the cockatiels but as the Venture where adjacent couldn't resist visiting.
We where impressed by the Impressa 175: http://www.venture-caravans.com/vehicle/impressa-175
Not a rear lounge but 2 good sized singles and plenty of storage space with a large rear bathroom.
Don't really want to buy new as it will depreciate by 20% (vat) as soon as it is signed for, rather get a 1-2 year old and let somebody else take the hit but it was very tempting.

Took me all my time stopping Karen taking my wallet out of my pocket but I resisted.
Going to the NEC next month so we will see what is there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Id love to buy a new motorhome

But I'm not entirely sure it's for us

Walking is difficult

The scooter isn't really working for me 

And ifimjust going to hang around cooking

Well I can do that at home, I love my garden , my koi 

And would anew design MH change things

And given Alberts health issues will it be worth it, have we got time?

I won't drive it

So just maybe we are coming to the end of M Homing

If we didn't have the hound from hell, would we settle for holiday?

Check out a bit of the world beyond the reach of the MH 

Without him I'd visit my beloved Israel every year 

Absorb the memories from a special time in my life 

Touch the wailing wall, watch the old city wall turn to gold at sunset 

Remember a young woman , whose hair reached her waist , who walked with a donkey she had raised by hand through the old city to shop 

We all have memories

I have memories of my MH trips 

But I wonder are they enough ?

Because once upon a time I went from Manchester to Israel in a very old Bedford dormabile

Three kids no money 

So do we just travel in the hope of reconstructing that experience

Who knows 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Went over to Hitchen today to Venture Motorhomes, actually we where going to the garden center and the petshop to buy seed for the cockatiels but as the Venture where adjacent couldn't resist visiting.
> We where impressed by the Impressa 175: http://www.venture-caravans.com/vehicle/impressa-175
> Not a rear lounge but 2 good sized singles and plenty of storage space with a large rear bathroom.
> Don't really want to buy new as it will depreciate by 20% (vat) as soon as it is signed for, rather get a 1-2 year old and let somebody else take the hit but it was very tempting.
> ...


Nice one, our fave layout too, two big no nos though, stupid idea that the fridge needs to be open to access the freezer, which numpty dreamt that one up, and not much kitchen work top.

It also raised a question for us, does anyone sleep on the back side of the cushions like in the pictures, we never have, I imagine it'd be uncomfortable.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

aldra said:


> .........So just maybe we are coming to the end of M Homing
> 
> If we didn't have the hound from hell, would we settle for holiday?
> 
> ...


Sandra your memories of Jerusalem sound enthralling. If Israel means that much to you then you must visit. You don't need to dispose of the MH just yet but surely someone in the family could take care of the "h from h" while you are away.

Also, if you haven't already talked about your time in Israel very much on the forum, I am sure that others besides me would be interested to hear some more about your experiences there.

Think about starting a new thread please.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nice one, our fave layout too, two big no nos though, stupid idea that the fridge needs to be open to access the freezer, which numpty dreamt that one up, and not much kitchen work top.
> 
> It also raised a question for us, *does anyone sleep on the back side of the cushions like in the pictures*, we never have, I imagine it'd be uncomfortable.


Apparently that is the way it is designed, tried it out and it was quite comfy, felt like memory foam, and it gives you a flat surface without all the lumps and bumps on the sitting side.
If I hadn't been shown this I would never have guessed it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Apparently that is the way it is designed, tried it out and it was quite comfy, felt like memory foam, and it gives you a flat surface without all the lumps and bumps on the sitting side.
> If I hadn't been shown this I would never have guessed it.


We live and learn   We'd have passed on it then, we find memory foam way to warm even in winter.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We live and learn   We'd have passed on it then, we find memory foam way to warm even in winter.


Yes that is the problem with memory foam, we bought a bed a few years ago and I find it too hot, I am seriously thinking of changing it as I cannot put up with it anymore.
I understand now after all the complaints the problem has been addressed now, been looking at these. 
https://www.evemattress.co.uk/faq


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well after talking to the Elddiss dealer and mentioned I had a Swift all he could say was they are a load of crap, full of damp even though my existing one isn't, shame I liked the one they had.

Went to another dealer last weekend and mentioned I had looked at an Elddiss the week before, all he could say was that they are a load of cheap rubbish, just an entry level van.

Why cannot these sales people not be negative about their opposition and just be positive as to what they sell, it really puts me off when they take this attitude, I wont be going back to either of them.

Down to Webbs this weekend, I will see what they are like.

In my last job I managed a sales team and instructed them not to put down the opposition but to expand the positives of our equipment (which was company policy) backhanders was also a no no, we pulled out of Russia because of this.

Oh well I will keep looking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We were in car main dealers the other day, got the same crap about the other main dealer over the road, sad really.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> Well after talking to the Elddiss dealer and mentioned I had a Swift all he could say was they are a load of crap, full of damp even though my existing one isn't, shame I liked the one they had.
> 
> Went to another dealer last weekend and mentioned I had looked at an Elddiss the week before, all he could say was that they are a load of cheap rubbish, just an entry level van.
> 
> ...


? Because they are not selling very good products - e.g. quality Continental MHs?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> ? Because they are not selling very good products - e.g. quality Continental MHs?


But i don't really want a continental motorhome, I want a MH that can fit on my drive, habitation door on the passenger side as I have to park with the drivers side tight up against my wall , don't want to annoy the neighbors by encroaching on our shared space and no more than 7mtrs long


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> But i don't really want a continental motorhome, I want a MH that can fit on my drive, habitation door on the passenger side as I have to park with the drivers side tight up against my wall , don't want to annoy the neighbors by encroaching on our shared space and no more than 7mtrs long


Barry

My comment was only addressing the reason they may not be concentrating on the positives of their products, possibly not having confidence in the quality of the products, rather than knocking other dealers products.

It was nothing to do with suggesting you should want a Continental MH.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dunno Geoff. Did you ever read my Bailey Vs Hymer thread? I thought the Bailey seemed better quality than the Hymer. Im not so sure the really modern ones there is much in it. Certainly the old Hymers were build to last like tanks and some early Brit vans could be a bit ropy. Is it still the case? I wonder.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I dunno Geoff. Did you ever read my Bailey Vs Hymer thread? I thought the Bailey seemed better quality than the Hymer. Im not so sure the really modern ones there is much in it. Certainly the old Hymers were build to last like tanks and some early Brit vans could be a bit ropy. Is it still the case? I wonder.


Heyup Lad, don't try to drag me into a 'one marque v. another marque' discussion as I know very little, especially about British ones.

The discussion about which I commented was about salesmens' negative comments about other dealers, or their emphasing the plus points of their own products - e.g Rear Lounges:wink2::laugh:and their confidence in their own products.

[Off-topic, but I would be sh*tting myself if I failed my C1 medical and had to choose something under 3.5t - thus plan to holiday with our Doctor in Sept.:wink2: OK for you - 20 years to run, maybe]

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have downsized to a 6.3 meter Globecar campscout.
We weren't looking for one but when we saw it realised it meets our needs.
The 'back end' has two large comfortable singles with the middle bit filled in so place for books iPads etc.
You can infill it to make a more than king size double.
Below the bed is the huge ' boot'
We use it as a lounge to read books etc etc watch tv
Forward is a bathroom/ shower which can be enclosed with bedroom or with the front.
Forward is kitchen big fridge and dinette.mthe cab seats swivel .
It is MUCH smaller than our previous van , easier to drive/ park, much more economical, very cosy and meets all our needs.
Minor disadvantages cooking requires a hit more planning and it's better if only one person moves around at once!
Maybe it's better to look around rather than get too fixed on a layout.
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're still happiest with the front lounge and central kitchen layout, was firmly in the rear lounge camp before.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

MEES said:


> We have downsized to a 6.3 meter Globecar campscout.
> We weren't looking for one but when we saw it realised it meets our needs.
> The 'back end' has two large comfortable singles with the middle bit filled in so place for books iPads etc.
> You can infill it to make a more than king size double.
> ...


Is the lounge fixed beds? and can it be easily used for lazing about on? I am open to layouts as long as it suits us.
I don't want a transverse bed with the problems of climbing over the other during the night, kitchen doesn't bother me, I will happily sit in the cab seat and watch.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I noticed that Webbs have a good selection of vans, have you looked at Southdown's in Portsmouth and of course Premier in Chichester.If you are restricted by width as well be careful of Bailey brand as they are wider I believe.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

cabby said:


> I noticed that Webbs have a good selection of vans, have you looked at Southdown's in Portsmouth and of course Premier in Chichester.If you are restricted by width as well be careful of Bailey brand as they are wider I believe.


 I am looking at Dolphin in Southampton, cheers I will look at Southdowns & Premier
My eldest son lives in Eastleigh so I have somewhere to stay whilst looking around


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I am looking at Dolphin in Southampton, cheers I will look at Southdowns & Premier
> My eldest son lives in Eastleigh so I have somewhere to stay whilst looking around


I went into Dolphin at at Christchurch last weekend. What are you looking at, I know less than 7m and LH side habitation door but not much else?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes it's more of a boudoir suitable for lounging.
You can stretch out on beds or sometimes we put pillows or cushions against the rear doors/ bed head and sit with feet up.
The TVs bracket rotates so tv can be viewed from beds or from the cab seats ( which recline) with feet up on dinette seat.
There is easy access to toilet from either bed to toilet with absolutely no movement to disturb the other.
This is important to us as I'm up and down all night.
The sliding doors separate bedroom from front seats/ kitchen and we use them if I can't sleep and get up early.
In the rear boot we travel loads of gear including a full awning for longer stays and a folding electric bike. Husbands bike travels on bike rack.
My point is it was only when we saw this van and decided to have a look that we realised it would work for us. We weren't even really looking at panel vans !


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

MEES said:


> We have downsized to a 6.3 meter Globecar campscout.
> Margaret


Yes they seem to be a 'cut' above some other panel vans for innovation on use of space but there seems to be quite a difference in this depending on model and or year . Which is yours please ?
interested for a friend has been teetering on the brink of trading in his caravan for a few months now , I want to push him over the edge so that he accompany me to France .


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ours is 3 yrs old and has the Comformatic gearbox and the central shower.
The shower seems odd but works fine we don't use the shower curtain to separate shower from toilet and washbasin.
We just 'wipe down' after a shower.
You can also put the shower head through the bathroom window and shower off person or dog outside.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Three yrs old with Comformatic gear box.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

rayc said:


> I went into Dolphin at at Christchurch last weekend. What are you looking at, I know less than 7m and LH side habitation door but not much else?


We do not want transverse double sleeping so would prefer singles and we consider fixed beds a waste of usable space in a small motorhome.
If I did not have the length restriction the above would not matter so much, suppose I could sell the house and buy one with more parking space (mortgage ends next month) but that may be too drastic.

A rear lounge would be good but again due to the limited length these tend to transverse sleeping, the elddis I looked at the other week was quite appealing as a front lounge which could be made into singles. 
http://www.venture-caravans.com/vehicle/impressa-175.

I suppose its just a case of keep looking, I will now its the one I want as soon as I see it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> We do not want transverse double sleeping so would prefer singles and we consider fixed beds a waste of usable space in a small motorhome.
> If I did not have the length restriction the above would not matter so much, suppose I could sell the house and buy one with more parking space (mortgage ends next month) but that may be too drastic.
> 
> A rear lounge would be good but again due to the limited length these tend to transverse sleeping, the elddis I looked at the other week was quite appealing as a front lounge which could be made into singles.
> ...


We're moving mainly due to not having enough width on the drive, some MoHos will go up it others don;t due to the height of the van and the tilt on the drive, so only considering houses with MoHo friendly drives now, I'd like to find one with a double garage and enough width on the drive to get a bike in and out without doing the butterflies routine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We wanted permanent beds, I did not want all that putting beds away and out again in the evening.Too tiring and wanted somewhere to crash out if needs be.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like to crash in the afternoons if it's hot, we had a fixed bed in the Laika, but there was nowhere to sprawl out except on the bed, never again, now it has to be capable of two 3 foot singles or a superking if/when we can be bothered, no pokey kitchens for Liz or claustrophobic bathrooms for me.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We're moving mainly due to not having enough width on the drive, some MoHos will go up it others don;t due to the height of the van and the tilt on the drive, so only considering houses with MoHo friendly drives now, I'd like to find one with a double garage and enough width on the drive to get a bike in and out without doing the butterflies routine.


We share our drive with our neighbors so the van is parked between the houses leaving the front clear for the cars.
We are on good terms with them but it could well change if they decided to move although people who live on our street tend to stay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> We share our drive with our neighbors so the van is parked between the houses leaving the front clear for the cars.
> We are on good terms with them but it could well change if they decided to move although people who live on our street tend to stay.
> 
> Not a good idea to show where you live on any forum though, delete it immediately.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This does not help Barry, but just on the point of climbing over one's sleeping companion that some have raised, nobody AFAIK has mentioned Island beds. 

They get round the climbing-over problem, but are usually only available in 'A' Class and are a bit narrower(normal double) than transverse(king size) fixed beds. They also require the MH length to be about 8m, because the 2m length of the bed would take space from the living area in a shorter MH. They used to only be available without a garage, but now there are models with garage, albeit with two steps up to the floor either side of the bed - but just like going upstairs to bed in a house:grin2:

That layout is definitely on my list if we should ever change our MH

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> This does not help Barry, but just on the point of climbing over one's sleeping companion that some have raised, nobody AFAIK has mentioned Island beds.
> 
> They get round the climbing-over problem, but are usually only available in 'A' Class and are a bit narrower(normal double) than transverse(king size) fixed beds. They also require the MH length to be about 8m, because the 2m length of the bed would take space from the living area in a shorter MH. They used to only be available without a garage, but now there are models with garage, albeit with two steps up to the floor either side of the bed - but just like going upstairs to bed in a house:grin2:
> 
> ...


I'd opt for that layout if they would get rid of the archaic weight system.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not a good idea to show where you live on any forum though, delete it immediately.


Should have been a still Kev, didn't expect it to open in Google, mind you it is still showing in your post!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We sprawl on the beds if necessary during the day particularly in bad weather.
Graham often sits in the cab with seats facing each other with on reclined - very comfortable.
We looked at a lit of vans every one requires a compromise!
Just fell for this when we realised it could meet all our needs.
Thinkit's easier to recline/ lounge on a big comfortable bed than it is to sit and sleep regularly on a settee because they are narrower with the back cushions in place ( and we are wide  )
Every has there own needs 
When on a longer stay we lounge in the awning anyway.
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Should have been a still Kev, didn't expect it to open in Google, mind you it is still showing in your post!


Deleted from mine now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd opt for that layout if they would get rid of the archaic weight system.


Yes it is a nuisance, but we are over 3.5t now anyway and I would only sink more MH into another MH just after my 3-year C1 medical.

We are planning a trip to Btittany with our Doctor - they will fly and I am tasked with finding them a rental MH. We stay close, just so she can advise me if she sees some signs of likely failure, you understand - next medical November.:wink2:

I did some research into finding medical insurance for one's C1, but appears to be not available - strange because we had our Pilots' Licences insured, against losing them for medical reasons. Payout was about £100k 30 years ago.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I did some research into finding medical insurance for one's C1, but appears to be not available - strange because we had our Pilots' Licences insured, against losing them for medical reasons. Payout was about £100k 30 years ago.
> 
> Geoff


I suppose that the cost of losing a vehicle licence would be less dramatic.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Matchlock said:


> We do not want transverse double sleeping so would prefer singles and we consider fixed beds a waste of usable space in a small motorhome.
> If I did not have the length restriction the above would not matter so much, suppose I could sell the house and buy one with more parking space (mortgage ends next month) but that may be too drastic.
> 
> A rear lounge would be good but again due to the limited length these tend to transverse sleeping, the elddis I looked at the other week was quite appealing as a front lounge which could be made into singles.
> ...


Except for the price, what's wrong with this one ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I suppose that the cost of losing a vehicle licence would be less dramatic.


Well if one has paid say €60k(second-hand) and have to sell it 2 years later at short-notice and buy an under 3.5t there could be a few thousand loss.

Partly the reason that at the moment we are sticking with the 3850kg Arto, is that we could downplate to 3.5t, but would have to be careful with payload, whereas we can run 'full tanks' at present.

My other insurance would be to make Basia take her Polish over 3.5t test.:surprise:. She has driven it round the supermarket car park(empty) and was surprised how easy it was, particularly that the vision in our 'A' Class is excellent.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Well if one has paid say €60k(second-hand) and have to sell it 2 years later at short-notice and buy an under 3.5t there could be a few thousand loss.
> 
> Partly the reason that at the moment we are sticking with the 3850kg Arto, is that we could downplate to 3.5t, but would have to be careful with payload, whereas we can run 'full tanks' at present.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it shouldn't be available Geoff, just that there would be less call for it amongst us lesser mortals


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Except for the price, what's wrong with this one ?


Since you ask, Kitchen way too small unless you like eating out, dinette a true waste of space, just eat in the lounge, the saved space could be split between kitchen and bathroom, I hate those drop down beds, the only like for us was the soft close door, not that we'd use it anyway.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Serious question - good answer.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve always thought the best time to buy is late autumn and winter, more bargains around.

Paul.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Serious question - good answer.


Alan

Which question and which answer - in 8 pages?

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> Which question and which answer - in 8 pages?
> 
> Geoff


Should have quoted , sorry. It was the review of the Globecar panel van . Some don't like fixed beds in panel vans as they take up too much room , and also beds that are made up of cushions and backrests are not real beds , but in this Globecar it's a real big bed but it raises out of the way when not needed and allows for big load space underneath for bikes etc - Kev pointed out it's other limitations.
I never even looked at panel vans before another friend bought an Autocruise lwb Forte, he had broken wrists at the time so I helped him by driving it on several dealer visits , getting solar panels, sat nav, scooter rack etc . I came to see the advantages of these vehicles in certain situations , but there is no way around the fact that they are small and that every inch of space that can be cleverly gained is a bonus. On his, whilst it is a lovely van , there is just not enough storage. For instance , we got the scooter on a rack ok but where do the helmets , coats and other bike stuff go , along with the tables , chairs etc etc etc. It would mean a completely different style of holiday for me, but it suits my friend as he likes to visit big cities especially fancy restaurants, and park up very close by. He likes it so much he is currently having a rack designed which can hold the scooter and a top box above that with the whole lot swinging out of the way to give full access to the rear doors.
Alan.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Our Globecar campscout does not have the two Beds that raise and lower .
Though if you must you can fasten the beds up against the side walls .
Personally think that's for young spirits enthusiasts.
We carry table,chairs, full Fiamma awning folding bike set of drawers groundsheet a and tools in boot under bed.
There is a fold down flap for prep in kitchen and the table can also be used. 
We use a remenska and find the kitchen adequate. The fridge is big and at a good height.
The narrower ,shorter,lower van with greatly improved mpg. Makes the small ( for us) compromises worthwhile.
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Our Globecar campscout does not have the two Beds that raise and lower .
> Though if you must you can fasten the beds up against the side walls .
> Personally think that's for young spirits enthusiasts.
> We carry table,chairs, full Fiamma awning folding bike set of drawers groundsheet a and tools in boot under bed.
> ...


If we all liked the same van layout there would be only one, we still like the space of a larger van, mpg isn't much different to our pvc either.

Why is the awning inside and not fixed to the side of the van?, don't understand " set of drawers" under bed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If we all liked the same van layout there would be only one, we still like the space of a larger van, mpg isn't much different to our pvc either.
> 
> *Why is the awning inside and not fixed to the side of the van?*, don't understand " set of drawers" under bed.


Some people use the term 'awning' for what others call a Safari room i.e. a tent erected next to the MH. It makes it confusing as most people are using the term for a pull-out roof with legs and no sides. So I assume it is the tent type folded up and stored inside.

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well spotted Geoff it's the safari room makes an awning like a caravan awning utilising the wind out as the roof.
Set of drawers is one of the plastic box affairs you get in diy stores. Contains all manner or " useful things " and can be utilised as part of " kitchen" when using on site or just accessed from rear door if not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, I get it. ☺


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

We have looked at a lot of MH's over the last few weeks but this one keeps coming back as to the layout & length we want.
The Elddis 175 gives all that we want, well maybe not but we are willing to compromise.
It seems that this model is open to various dealers to sell as a unique model for themselves, so what do you think?
Elddis, Impressa or Majestic, which one looks better value for money


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this it?

http://www.elddis.co.uk/elddis/autoquest/autoquest-175/floorplan#tabs

2013 +


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.elddis.co.uk/elddis/autoquest/autoquest-175/floorplan#tabs
> 
> 2013 +


Yes are one like it from the various dealers.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.elddis.co.uk/elddis/autoquest/autoquest-175/floorplan#tabs
> 
> 2013 +


This is the actual one I looked at, wasn't thinking of buying brand new but changing my mind a bit.






The only things that the Venture version does not have is an awning and a bike rack, the Marquis version does have an awning and a few other features but not sure if it is worth the £3k extra.
Venture said that they would transfer the back rack from my own MH so that would only leave the cost of an awning.
It is based on a Peugeot engine which uses AddBlue instead of a DPF, know of any downsides to AddBlue?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> It is based on a Peugeot engine which uses AddBlue instead of a DPF, know of any downsides to AddBlue?


Are you sure that adblue replaces the DPF and is not an addition to it?

http://www.commercialfleet.org/news...-engine-range-rolled-out-to-peugeot-boxer-van

Make sure you get a locking cap fitted to the ad blue filler as I have read that any contamination can be serious. The adblue filler is directly below the diesel filler. similarly do not allow adblue into the diesel tank. I do not know how accurate the link is but it says "It only takes 5ml of Diesel to 20 litres of AdBlue in the AdBlue tank to turn it into a harmful paste." The link applies primarily to HGV's where the adblue is filled from a forecourt pump. More chance of a misfill in that situation than a MH owner who will in all probability fill from a sealed container.

Observe the on board warnings and do not let the adblue run out as the vehicle will not start untill a minimum amount has been added.

http://www.adblue-contamination.co.uk/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you need an awning Barry? Im seriously considering not bothering on my next van as it might make it fit on the drive better if its a tad wider. I never used ours once last year. Useful to have on occasion but not essential and probably 30kg plus extra payload without one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice Barry.
Why do motor homes always hide the hookup socket in a cupboard ?
Before plugging in you have to unlock the cupboard first which seems a bit stupid to us.
P.S. We never use the awning, you can have ours ;-)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Very nice Barry.
> *Why do motor homes always hide the hookup socket in a cupboard ?*
> Before plugging in you have to unlock the cupboard first which seems a bit stupid to us.
> P.S. We never use the awning, *you can have ours* ;-)


Jan

Our EHU socket is under a flap which just clicks shut.

Read Barry's post again - he has an awning but is thinking of not having one:wink2:

Barry

Don't forget you want to go back to Sunny Europe. As far as the drive is concerned, do you know you can get roof-mountings for awnings, which could free up those few precious centimetres of driveway?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Do you need an awning Barry? Im seriously considering not bothering on my next van as it might make it fit on the drive better if its a tad wider. I never used ours once last year. Useful to have on occasion but not essential and probably 30kg plus extra payload without one.


When we find a keeper it'll be taken off and flogged, I see no point in them for us, used twice on two different vans, only out otherwise to take pictures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Very nice Barry.
> Why do motor homes always hide the hookup socket in a cupboard ?
> Before plugging in you have to unlock the cupboard first which seems a bit stupid to us.
> P.S. We never use the awning, you can have ours ;-)


We've never had a EHU port inside a locker so far Jan, all external under a flap.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Our EHU socket is under a flap which just clicks shut.
> 
> ...


Wrong Barry Geoff, we need a cull I think.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe its the newer vans with the hookup in the locker, silly idea, maybe it will be put on his the `to_ do´ _list :laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Maybe its the newer vans with the hookup in the locker, silly idea, maybe it will be put on his the `to_ do´ _list :laugh:


So how do you shut and lock the locker with the cable running in. What else is in the locker?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We use our wind out awning as much as possible. We have the Lily Pad screens to attach to it which makes it more usable

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> So how do you shut and lock the locker with the cable running in. What else is in the locker?


Its in the battery locker Geoff, there is a slot for the cable to exit at the bottom and then just shut the hatch.
I would offer to take a photo to show you, but its too blinkin cold. :frown2:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stay in the warmth Jan  

Here you go Geoff, look to the left you'll see a slot.

Pikky courtesy of Mr Google

http://nationalcaravanbreakers.co.u...-motorhome-boat-conversion-20161502112017.jpg


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stay in the warmth Jan
> 
> Here you go Geoff, look to the left you'll see a slot.
> 
> ...


Ours is a bit different Kev, you pull the hatch out a bit then upwards. A real pain in the posterior.
Who comes up with these things


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Ours is a bit different Kev, you pull the hatch out a bit then upwards. A real pain in the posterior.
> Who comes up with these things


Alright posh Knickers Gerty, It'll be the same Idea, just more betterer :roll: Some people :roll:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Its in the battery locker Geoff, there is a slot for the cable to exit at the bottom and then just shut the hatch.
> I would offer to take a photo to show you, but its too blinkin cold. :frown2:
> Jan


Same on the Comanche we have. It also means that the cable can stay plugged into the socket in the MH and stay inside the locker tucked away when not in use. The bottom of the locker is slightly open from the side of the MH when locked I guess to allow some air circulation for the batteries.

It is also a great locker for stowing extra beer when on a long trip. :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they should be all external and on the back of the van where possible, I've only ever driven off connected once, fortunately it was a rear connection one so did no damage, notice on dash ever since though, I'd only meant to move the van to the other side of the van, and forgot I'd plugged in for the fridge, I don't normally bother with EHU on the drive as the solar takes care of charging.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think they should be all external and on the back of the van where possible, I've only ever driven off connected once, fortunately it was a rear connection one so did no damage, notice on dash ever since though, I'd only meant to move the van to the other side of the van, and forgot I'd plugged in for the fridge, I don't normally bother with EHU on the drive as the solar takes care of charging.


Unless your hard of hearing and can´t hear certain pitches you will never drive ours away without unplugging first, as soon as you start the engine the alarm screams at you, I think it will be the same on Grahams.
*Gert*y with the *rude* bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not had that on any Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> This is the actual one I looked at, wasn't thinking of buying brand new but changing my mind a bit.
> The only things that the Venture version does not have is an awning and a bike rack, the Marquis version does have an awning and a few other features but not sure if it is worth the £3k extra.
> Venture said that they would transfer the back rack from my own MH so that would only leave the cost of an awning.
> It is based on a Peugeot engine which uses AddBlue instead of a DPF, know of any downsides to AddBlue?


There are 1-2 things I am noticing Barry M. do you want me to point them out or mind my own bizz ?:grin2:
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> There are 1-2 things I am noticing Barry M. do you want me to point them out or mind my own bizz ?:grin2:
> Jan


Go ahead Jan, I can take it, mine and Karen's 30th wedding anniversary today so anything goes


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Its in the battery locker Geoff, there is a slot for the cable to exit at the bottom and then just shut the hatch.
> I would offer to take a photo to show you, but its too blinkin cold. :frown2:
> Jan


An electrical connection/disconnection (i.e. not permanently clamped) inside a battery locker where there could be dangerous gassing?

*Who the Feck designed that?

*Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Go ahead Jan, I can take it, mine and Karen's 30th wedding anniversary today so anything goes


*Congratulations and Jubilations 

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AteCdXvZOZc

Points on next post:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> An electrical connection/disconnection (i.e. not permanently clamped) inside a battery locker where there could be *dangerous gassing?
> *
> *Who the Feck designed that?
> 
> *Geoff


They are all like that Geoff watch Barry M´s video at 51 seconds he tell you this is the battery box where the mains connection is.
I think thats all a thing of the past Geoff.
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> *Congratulations and Jubilations
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AteCdXvZOZc
> 
> Points on next post:laugh:


Cheers Jan, been a long time but still together.
Cooking liver & onions tonight as a treat with a bottle of Prosecco in the fridge, like to live the high life.
Normally do something special but as her birthday is the 3rd of March I have booked a B&B in Shaftsbury for a long weekend to combine both.
It is run by an old MD of mine, don't think he as twigged yet as with a name of Barry Jones it is so common and I did it over the net.
Twill be nice to having him running round after me after I ran after him for years.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here we go, here we go, here we go :-

Gas locker looks small
No gas BBQ point (not for us, but maybe you have gas BBQ)
No external water sprayer point
A step down from the lounge area (beware on night time calls)
Cushions at the end of seat won’t stay put.
Mirror by door, watch the step
Don´t like the basin in the washroom looks vulnerable (plain Jane and no nonsense me)
Next to no draining area by the kitchen sink.
Hardly any space to prepare food.

Most of the stuff is the same as in most modern MH I think, looks the same as ours anyway.
Do 2 people need such a huge fridge ? takes more gas I´d say.

Winter water tank heating is OK if you are on mains, otherwise uses to much battery power.

Personally I thing the wash room takes up far too much space, but if there´s only the two of you I suppose thats not relevant. 

I could probably find a few more, but don´t want to depress you on this special day :grin2:

Have a very nice evening Barry and Mrs Jones. X
Your Jan.
P.S. Liver and onions uug, I´ll not bother calling in then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Cheers Jan, been a long time but still together.
> Cooking liver & onions tonight as a treat with a bottle of Prosecco in the fridge, like to live the high life.
> Normally do something special but as her birthday is the 3rd of March I have booked a B&B in Shaftsbury for a long weekend to combine both.
> It is run by an old MD of mine, don't think he as twigged yet as with a name of Barry Jones it is so common and I did it over the net.
> Twill be nice to having him running round after me after I ran after him for years.


You'd have been out a while by now Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Step down from lounge area Jan??

The big fridge freezer is a boon for us two, less shop stops, more frozen stuff, better planning for wild camping.
Mirror on the Wardrobe door, but how do you open the left hand one.
It was a crap video for a outfit which does nothing else, mine are better than that when selling, but the worktop is better than many we've seen.
Liked the shower tube, so many are fully round inside which is a huge waste of space.
Couldn't see gas locker in the vijo.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Step down from lounge area Jan??
> 
> The big fridge freezer is a boon for us two, less shop stops, more frozen stuff, better planning for wild camping.
> Mirror on the Wardrobe door, but how do you open the left hand one.
> ...


At 2.30 right side of the hab. door deery :grin2:
The mirror I am taking about is on the right coming in hab door or left as you go out.
The door to the washroom is also a pain if someone is just coming in the hab door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll look in the morning Gert.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where are you Barry M?
I didn´t see a table anywhere, is it in the wardrobe? I have looked again and yes its in the wardrobe in the washroom, major removal before eating, or will you eat off your lap?
I also noticed the USB and other sockets are rather high, hope the cables are long enough to reach.
Still looking out for you, how was the liver and bacon?
Jan :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Offal probably, well partly anyway > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Offal probably, well partly anyway > >


Clear off you, I was asking my other Barry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't go off on one with me Gerty girl or a sore rear will be forthcoming.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Where are you Barry M?
> I didn´t see a table anywhere, is it in the wardrobe? I have looked again and yes its in the wardrobe in the washroom, major removal before eating, or will you eat off your lap?
> I also noticed the USB and other sockets are rather high, hope the cables are long enough to reach.
> Still looking out for you, how was the liver and bacon?
> Jan :grin2:


In our present MH we only use the table when eating and take it down at other times so I don't mind the table and I do have a couple of long USB cables.
The van will 2 x 7kg bottles which is what I have now so no problems with that.

The liver & bacon was nice, one of my specialties :laugh:, Last night I made a homemade Meat and Potato pie with a Suet crust.
Tonight Its a Chicken Risotto and tomorrow Hosian pulled pork in Brioche buns with salad, Karen cooks at the weekend so I get some time off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yuk, Liz made some Pork n Apple burgers last night in Brioche buns, bloody awful, even she didn't like them, chish & fips tonight, Mind you even then we get 1 fish, 1 chips, 1 curry sauce, 1 peas, and split them, we just can't manage a full portion each anymore, and got fed up of throwing them away.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> In our present MH we only use the table when eating and take it down at other times so I don't mind the table and I do have a couple of long USB cables.
> The van will 2 x 7kg bottles which is what I have now so no problems with that.
> 
> The liver & bacon was nice, one of my specialties :laugh:, Last night I made a homemade Meat and Potato pie with a Suet crust.
> Tonight Its a Chicken Risotto and tomorrow Hosian pulled pork in Brioche buns with salad, Karen cooks at the weekend so I get some time off.


Are you a Mormon, they can have more than one wife you know > I´m applying :wink2: but don´t cook offel for me


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yuk, Liz made some Pork n Apple burgers last night in Brioche buns, bloody awful, even she didn't like them, chish & fips tonight, Mind you even then we get 1 fish, 1 chips, 1 curry sauce, 1 peas, and split them, we just can't manage a full portion each anymore, and got fed up of throwing them away.


I used to live on Fish & Chips when I lived in Halifax but believe me down here in the south I have never found a decent chippie.
A couple of years ago we toured Herefordshire/Shropshire and we visited Blists Victorian Town, the chippy there cooked in Beef dripping and their Fish n' Chips where out of this world.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Are you a Mormon, they can have more than one wife you know > I´m applying :wink2: but don´t cook offel for me


Bet you only want me for my cooking, I know your type:grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Another MH I like the look of, will visit Marquis on Saturday to check it out.

http://www.marquisleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/stock-item/swift-rio-320


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Another MH I like the look of, will visit Marquis on Saturday to check it out.
> 
> http://www.marquisleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/stock-item/swift-rio-320


Here she go >
If you like to sit in the lounge area during the day (rainy orrible weather days) you won´t see much.

Gonna have something to eat now, I will inspect later :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> I used to live on Fish & Chips when I lived in Halifax but believe me down here in the south I have never found a decent chippie.
> A couple of years ago we toured Herefordshire/Shropshire and we visited Blists Victorian Town, the chippy there cooked in Beef dripping and their Fish n' Chips where out of this world.


Well I confess

I only cook chips in beef dripping , it's our weakness up north

Must say

I haven't a clue about the rest of the thread

Large fridge freezer ?

Well I definately need one in my van

More than a large shower

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Another MH I like the look of, will visit Marquis on Saturday to check it out.
> 
> http://www.marquisleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/stock-item/swift-rio-320


The finance terms seem quite reasonable too :roll::roll: I wonder how many opt for that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The best time to buy a motorhome is when you find what you are looking for at the right price in the right place.>>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The finance terms seem quite reasonable too :roll::roll: I wonder how many opt for that.


I wonder Kev. 
I know people in this country do, when we looked for another caravan some years back the bloke wanted enough money to pay off the rest he owed on it.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yuk, Liz made some Pork n Apple burgers last night in Brioche buns, bloody awful, even she didn't like them, chish & fips tonight, Mind you even then we get 1 fish, 1 chips, 1 curry sauce, 1 peas, and split them, we just can't manage a full portion each anymore, and got fed up of throwing them away.


Kev you made me smile... my Mum used to call it chish and fips!:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So do I and I say Par cark.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

HermanHymer said:


> Kev you made me smile... my Mum used to call it chish and fips!:laugh:





JanHank said:


> So do I and I say Par cark.


Aha the Rev. Spooner would be proud to hear that. I remember that my father (also a Rev !) enjoyed making spoonerisms and as a child one of the lodgers - we lived in a big old rectory - had to leave the dinner table when he tried to spoonerise Friar Tuck without thinking it through! :surprise:

Of course, I was too young to understand! :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll like and maybe remember this then 

Audio below
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e8qboaa8gohf1ix/rindercella-clip.mp3?dl=0

http://www.matthewgoldman.com/cinderella-and-her-sisty-uglers/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, not seen that before. The writing was good but it still needed his delivery - brilliant talent.:smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Another MH I like the look of, will visit Marquis on Saturday to check it out.
> 
> http://www.marquisleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/stock-item/swift-rio-320


I always think this type of layout doesn't make best use of the swivel seats at the front. I prefer where all the seating makes a communal area.

But maybe there's a panoramic view from the rear that overrides that? In fact it looks like the rear might open up completely? You'd need reasonable space to do that I'd think.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> I am a tight wad Yorkshire man but if I can get what I want I will pay the price :grin2:


We have been looking at 2 berths and still don´t think you can beat this one :grin2:
Jan 
http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/used-motorhomes/auto-trail/navajo


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> We have been looking at 2 berths and still don´t think you can beat this one :grin2:
> Jan
> http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/used-motorhomes/auto-trail/navajo


Looks good but how long is it? that is my restriction


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Looks good but how long is it? that is my restriction


6.83 mtrs.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> 6.83 mtrs.


Can make that, and how long are the single beds? I am 5' 11", Karen is a bit shorter.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Can make that, and how long are the single beds? I am 5' 11", Karen is a bit shorter.


Hans is 6´2" and he fits on either bed although they are both 6´1" long.

Some of the makes we looked at, if your taking stuff out of the fridge or oven you´d bash yer bum on the door behind you. :grin2:
Or the Autotrail Imala 615 which is a little shorter 6.34mtrs. it doesnt have the two side cupboard the Navajo has.

https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/m.../auto-trail-imala-615-motorhome-review/900144


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Hans is 6´2" and he fits on either bed although they are both 6´1" long.
> 
> Some of the makes we looked at, if your taking stuff out of the fridge or oven you´d bash yer bum on the door behind you. :grin2:
> Or the Autotrail Imala 615 which is a little shorter 6.34mtrs. it doesnt have the two side cupboard the Navajo has.
> ...


Cheers Jan, worth a look at.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> We have been looking at 2 berths and still don´t think you can beat this one :grin2:
> Jan
> http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/used-motorhomes/auto-trail/navajo


Is that the same as your Gert? nice van whatever, although end washroom is a bit untrue, it's a side washroom with end kitchen, but It would suit us, as we love that type of front lounge, two sofas, no messing about with the krypton factor to make a bed up


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is that the same as your Gert? nice van whatever, although end washroom is a bit untrue, it's a side washroom with end kitchen, but It would suit us, as we love that type of front lounge, two sofas, no messing about with the krypton factor to make a bed up


Who said its an end washroom? I din´t.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just had a look at this one (different pictures) and if it had a the bigger fridge freezer, it'd do for us, cept for the readies of course.

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...erth/2/makemodel/make/auto-trail/model/navajo


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just had a look at this one (different pictures) and if it had a the bigger fridge freezer, it'd do for us, cept for the readies of course.
> 
> http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...erth/2/makemodel/make/auto-trail/model/navajo


If you aint got the readies why bother to look plonker > Gertrude


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks to both of you, given me food for thought.
Does the Navajo warrant the extra price tag for quality, I could buy a brand new Elddis for a few grand more.

And what is the payload on the Navajo?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Thanks to both of you, given me food for thought.
> Does the Navajo warrant the extra price tag for quality, I could buy a brand new Elddis for a few grand more.
> 
> And what is the payload on the Navajo?


They say the Autotrails are up market Barry, but Hans will tell you they all have the same rubbish in them.
He says he would not put his name on any of them, 
but he´s a precision engineer he will find bad workmanship where nobody else does :grin2:
Having said that, he loves the Navajo, never stops improving things. 
Something else, the Autotrails have one level floor, no steps to trip you up or fall down except the door step.
You pays ya money ya take ya choice.

Gross weight 3500kg
Mass in running order 3220kg
_________________________
280 kg 
Upgrade available to 4750kg


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just had a look at this one (different pictures) and if it had a the bigger fridge freezer, it'd do for us, cept for the readies of course.
> 
> http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...erth/2/makemodel/make/auto-trail/model/navajo





JanHank said:


> Who said its an end washroom? I din´t.:frown2:


It was in the description do keep up Ethel.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It was in the description do keep up Ethel.:surprise::surprise:


I don't see anything in that advert saying where the washroom is. Ethel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I don't see anything in that advert saying where the washroom is. Ethel


In which advert Delores, there were many on the same van.:surprise:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> They say the Autotrails are up market Barry, but Hans will tell you they all have the same rubbish in them.
> He says he would not put his name on any of them,
> but he´s a precision engineer he will find bad workmanship where nobody else does :grin2:
> Having said that, he loves the Navajo, never stops improving things.
> ...


Not all of them. Our Comanche doesn't. There is a step from the bedroom area into the kitchen area. Fortunately its after the shower/toilet area so Mrs GMJ can avoid it at night.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Not all of them. Our Comanche doesn't. There is a step from the bedroom area into the kitchen area. Fortunately its after the shower/toilet area so Mrs GMJ can avoid it at night.
> Graham :smile2:


Is that so, I must update my brain box, I was under the impression they were all as good as our Navajo >
Although we do have that one little step come to think of it, into the washroom under which there is a strip light and a hot air outlet.
Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Something else, the Autotrails have one level floor, no steps to trip you up or fall down except the door step.


The Hymer I have on order has a step at the front lounge.

I mentioned it to the dealer, as a possible hazard for me.

He said "Don't worry, you'll only do it once".

I'd already tripped or fallen off it twice!

Hopefully that's my learning curve over. Tho by the time I get it (now projected to be July 😢) I'll have to start all over.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> The Hymer I have on order has a step at the front lounge.
> I mentioned it to the dealer, as a possible hazard for me.
> He said "Don't worry, you'll only do it once".
> I'd already tripped or fallen off it twice!
> Hopefully that's my learning curve over. Tho by the time I get it (now projected to be July 😢) I'll have to start all over.


This I do not understand, a) don´t you ever learn :serious:and b) to waite until July (hopefully) the summer is almost over.
Or maybe you are young and have time to waite and less chance of breaking a bone or 3. :surprise:
Jan 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It does seem a long lead time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What is all this worry about steps in a MH?

We have 4 steps to go down from front gate to the 3 steps up th the front door and the 30 steps up to our flat.

We also have a step down from Hab area to cab in the MH.

None of these are a problem.

Do the people with problems live in bungalows?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...some folks have mobility issues Geoff

Graham :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> What is all this worry about steps in a MH?
> We have 4 steps to go down from front gate to the 3 steps up th the front door and the 30 steps up to our flat.
> We also have a step down from Hab area to cab in the MH.
> None of these are a problem.
> ...


Maybe we do, but steps in such a confined area are a pain in the bum, or maybe arm, leg, hip, shoulder if you happen to fall up/ down one.
Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It does seem a long lead time.


Originally ordered February with a possible delivery date of April.

Then it went back to October (tho my dealer had the sense not to tell me that at the time!) but has since come forward again to July.

I'm not really bothered as I head off on 29th April for 3 months or so and it might have been difficult to get all in place before heading off.

And my sister is joining me for part of that trip so the present twin beds suit rather better than the rear single and drop-down at the front - which requires some agility.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You enjoy it Jean

I'm no longer sure 

If it's not level I struggle indoors 

The beds are fantastical X. 

I cant walk far, the hound is a pain

And my bed here at home is great 

So who knows , we will try hiring a car

It's old age and arthritis 

But I love the freedom the cooking the wine

When I don't 

We will sell it 
Sandra


----------

